# Stuff to take. Or sell.



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I am planning to rent a 2 bedroom home down there. One room of furniture i would like to take from my current home is my master bedroom - which measures 15 x 15 feet. The items would be a king bed set with good quality mattress set, 2 night stands and a dresser with mirror. 

Since these are the largest items they would also be the most expensive in terms of shipping. I could replace them down there but my concern is the availability of a good/high quality pillow top mattress set -and available for the same -or less  than here -around $1,800. HOWEVER I have yet to figure out the practicalities of such items: IE, will the items fit in "most" bedrooms in mexico? I plan on paying less than $600/month in rent so the place will hardly be a palace...

The same thought process is with my side by side 25 thousand cu foot fridge/freezer. Ok perhaps it's a tad less in size - but it may look odd or just not fit in the average MX kitchen. 

Thoughts por favor?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You can buy anything you want here and if a little more .... won't compare to shipping costs

>>>> 25 thousand cu foot fridge/freezer


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have what you have, all bought here. Add shipping costs and you'll regret shipping anything. We have king, double pillowtop in MBR, but queens in the other, smaller bedrooms. All are excellent quality and quests always remark at how comfortable they are.
Remember; much of what you buy in the USA may have been 'Hecho en Mexico'.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> We have what you have, all bought here. Add shipping costs and you'll regret shipping anything. We have king, double pillowtop in MBR, but queens in the other, smaller bedrooms. All are excellent quality and quests always remark at how comfortable they are.
> Remember; much of what you buy in the USA may have been 'Hecho en Mexico'.


Thanks to both replies thus far. Cheers!!

I have heard that it will be "expensive" to buy a Samsung 48" to replace the one I have here -I dont mind buying anything used in Mexico... so even a large flat screen is not economical? 

This is all very good news. Now all I have to figure out is how to get about 40 boxes down there..... hhhmmmmm


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree with Sparks and RVGringo. Shipping costs aside, large furniture or appliances could reduce your options when trying to find a rental. My bedrooms are about 11'4" square in a "typical Mexican house". Kitchen is about the same, but only because I expanded it. Electric current may not play nice with your fridge. Mexico "assumes" 127 volts, and appliances sold here are made to accommodate that. Save your money and buy nice things when you get here.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

From my research, this is what I found and am applying it to our future move, 2013:

Sell: large furniture and appliances ... this is a good time to reduce your stuff if you're a collector.

Bring: kitchenware (all your good little appliances, gadgets, utensils, pots & pans, etc), good power & hand tools, gardening equipment, personal items, linens, towels, power washer (if you have one), good ladder, I'd say all your favourite toiletries so you don't have to run around to try to find them, etc.

Believe when people say that shipping costs can be astronomical.

Hope that helps.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Keep the Memories, Get rid of the Stuff*

As ones who are in the middle of the process, I can agree wholeheartedly with eagles100. We are in the process of reducing 41 years together into a 7' x 7' x 4' moving lift.

We have either given away, sent to consignment shops, or have had it claimed by the kids and neighbors, just about anything resembling furniture, duplicate sets of dishes - you know the ones you've been lugging around since your engagement party (that never breaks!), some bedding that will not fit in our new home.

For the most part what is left is some artwork, kitchen equipment, some power tools, some important family photography, my new piano, clothing, and yes, some really great towels and some important books, CDs and DVDs. 

 I suppose that SWMBO has packed other things I am not aware of (she packs when I'm not at home or asleep, so she can "select" the stuff to move- and ergo, get rid of stuff I'd hold on to).

What has gone is the collection of vinyl records, all the years of paper accounting records, vases, miscellaneous small art work, outdoor furniture, cases and cases of nick knacks, mementos, collections of stuff, like souvenir mugs, We even packed up SWMBO new in the box Barbie collection to put into storage here, along with my train set.

What I read here was a very good piece of advice: *"Get rid of the stuff, keep the memories" *it has served this pack rat very well. A question we have asked at every decision is: *"Will we really need this for our new life? Can we get it in Mexico?"*

For example, the answer to the first is why we gave our Rosenthal china (a family heirloom) to our son and his wife, we will never be entertaining like that. The answer to the first is also why the silver plate went to the consignment shop (the kids didn't want it). The answer to the second is why all the miscellaneous glasses we've used over the years went to charity: we can buy glasses in Mexico, why schlep them?

Oh, a tip: if you do ship stuff, and with your move now is a good time to shed "stuff" make sure that anything with a plug or a battery is listed on a sheet of paper, name, make, description, serial number for customs inspection.

 Yes, for me as a pack rat, this has been a horrifying experience, but one which has had it's philosophical side. I've amassed a lot of stuff and in the end, it is just that: stuff. The stories, the experiences, the reasons behind it all is part of my memory and that costs nothing to move.

:ranger:

PS: If you are really, really, really attached to some stuff, take pictures of it, although I doubt, once you begin your new life adventure, you'll go back to look at them.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

sparks said:


> You can buy anything you want here and if a little more .... won't compare to shipping costs
> 
> >>>> 25 thousand cu foot fridge/freezer


Did you mean 25 HUNDRED? That's the size of ours. Given that the other would be ten times as big...I could just use it for my kitchen, in a pinch.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> Did you mean 25 HUNDRED? That's the size of ours. Given that the other would be ten times as big...I could just use it for my kitchen, in a pinch.


My whole house would be less than 7,500 cubic feet, and I have high ceilings!! My fridge is 15 cubic feet. Maybe both of you mean 25 and are using "poetic license"?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Here's a suggestion about all those old papers: get one of those USSB flash drives. Take it to a nearby Staples or Office 



FHBOY said:


> As ones who are in the middle of the process, I can agree wholeheartedly with eagles100. We are in the process of reducing 41 years together into a 7' x 7' x 4' moving lift.
> 
> We have either given away, sent to consignment shops, or have had it claimed by the kids and neighbors, just about anything resembling furniture, duplicate sets of dishes - you know the ones you've been lugging around since your engagement party (that never breaks!), some bedding that will not fit in our new home.
> 
> ...


WashDC/SMA


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Did you mean 25 HUNDRED? That's the size of ours. Given that the other would be ten times as big...I could just use it for my kitchen, in a pinch.


I was being sarcastic in describing my Amercian fridge at that size...being from England I am used to dainty, rubbish made for all sorts of this things. .


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Sorry I didn't finish, FHBOY, so here goes...

Here's a suggestion about all those old papers: get one of those USB flash drives. Take it to a nearby Staples or Office Depot along with all those old papers. Ask them to scan them for you and to save them to your flash drive as PDF files.

You can always print them too if there are any you'll miss.

(Hell, even the IRS prefers PDF files to paper.)

If you can't bring yourself to do that, show this suggestion to your wife, then take a nap.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

makaloco said:


> My whole house would be less than 7,500 cubic feet, and I have high ceilings!! My fridge is 15 cubic feet. Maybe both of you mean 25 and are using "poetic license"?


You are right. Here I go, correcting, before I've had my tea. 

Good lord.


----------

